# Barbie Kidded!!!! Pictures end of pg7!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is Barbie, she's due 11-4-08 so she'll be on 140 on Saturday. She's coming along nicely, not overly big or anything. I'm going to assume twins. Think pink!!! :girl: I'd love another Stedman daughter. Barbie has a little udder coming in and is enjoying the stalling at night so far. She needed guidance the first day and a little assistance the second day but she's volunteered since then to come up in her stall. I love it when they catch on fast. So here she is...

She was a little rear shy...


















I can't wait to see what she has! Stedman is a heavily broken buckskin but he does carry black so there could be buckskins or black kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

she is real pretty...............I am hoping for :girl: :girl: for you,,,,,,,,,


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Ashley, I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: ....she does look deep enough to have twins, very pretty girl too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Thanks! I hope they're spotted up one way and down the other. haha


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Wahoo! ray: :girl: :girl:

Maybe she will go the day I come? lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Ashley...my hubbys B'Day is the same day she's due....you wouldn't want to name a baby Eric would you? :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Must have pics when the little bundles of joy arrive. I'm praying for :girl: :girl:.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

I don't think she'll kid this weekend but I think its highly likely she will the next weekend. Or even on Halloween!!!! You can just imagine the fun in naming Halloween kids!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Halloween naming would be fun!! She's looking pretty big....hoping for :girl: :girl: for ya!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

You better keep your eye on Runaround while she' down there :ROFL: You might end up a kid short! :angel2: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*



Candy said:


> You better keep your eye on Runaround while she' down there :ROFL: You might end up a kid short! :angel2:
> Candy :sun:


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :shades:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Hmmmm.......Literally a "kidnapping" :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

You guys will NEVER know how much I needed to laugh today  Thank you
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

:slapfloor: I bet she'd have fun running up and down these hills chasing goats! Ha!!! I can't wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Hoping for :girl: :girl: !


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

:lol: LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

What a nice looking girl. I agree :baby: :baby: are in there! Hopefully :girl: :girl: for you!!!

What fun to have Halloween kids - that would be a blast and if they are black to boot!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Barbie has to have at least twins in there you would think. Halloween kids would be really cool. :shades: I can just imagine the names now, and with her all black coloring, quite fitting.
Best of luck on those upcoming babies Ashley & Barbie!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Thanks everyone! I can't wait! She's a rounder barrel doe kind of like Fuchsia so I think she could play games with me on guessing. So I'm just going to assume a single, maybe twins and if she does have a doe in there I'd be happy with just that!  Can't wait to see this udder!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

Can't wait to see what's cookin'! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*



> Can't wait to see what's cookin'! :dance:


 :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's getting close!*

I need to get on the ball and clip her udder and get her ready for kidding. She's got a nice little udder hiding under all that hair.  She's on 142 today and going strong. I think it will be sometime this weekend.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

She just might give you "Spook" babies! Hoping you get your doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Yes and being black and him carrying black. Its very possible. I was going to name a doeling Mimosa following the Barbie theme but if they're on halloween or very close I may just have to go hog wild and name them all kinds of fun names! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Ooooo....what fun ....Bewitched, Love Spell, Candy Corn, and so many others!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

I vote for *Candy* corn  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

 We've already had a Bewitched this year. I ran with the Harry Potter theme for a while.  I also used Spellbound.

I like Candy Corn too. Makes me think of a little song playing on one of the cartoon channels. LOL

Spooks
Cauldron
Ghoul and Goblin could be good for boys. 
Hallows Eve for a girl
Broom stick
Trick or Treat

Oh I could go on and on with this.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Hope them babies come soon for you. Hope you have twin :girl: :girl: Good luck and lets see pics when they are born.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Witches- Sabrina, Samantha, Agatha, Winifred, Blair

Twilight- Isabella, Edward, Jacob

Hocus Pocus

Salem


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Oooo good ones rebelshope!

Thanks!!! I can't wait but its so cold here at night now. Now I'm really going to be worried.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

Love the idea of Candy Corn for a Halloween baby...can't wait for these kids..bet you are on pins and needles


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 142 today!*

I can't wait to see her kids! I love Barbie, she is such a classy doe. Hoping for midmorning triplet girls, since it's so cold (it snowed today in NJ!).


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 144*

Today's day 144 and Barbie's got discharge this morning. Hard to be sure with her ligaments. Doesn't feel "gone" though. Udder is the same. Maybe a smidge bigger. Not much. I should be doing the birthing haircut but it was below freezing last night. Don't want to worry about a frozen udder.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today!*

Here's some new photos of Barbie from this afternoon...




























I can't wait!!! Well I actually can if it'll warm up and she wants to kid then. haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today! New piccies pg 3!!*

She'll give you twins for sure.....and maybe still on Halloween...we still have a couple days to go.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today! New piccies pg 3!!*

I say twins for sure too, maybe even triplets. . . . unless she always is that big. :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today! New piccies pg 3!!*

Oh I can't wait!!!! Its suppose to "gradually" get warmer towards the weekend. Hope so.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today! New piccies pg 3!!*

Does Barbie know it is to be in the 70's by Saturday... perfect day for babies!!! :leap: 
Oh no wait, don't tell her that or she won't have them it would be too perfect. Tell her how Saturday would not work in any way shape or form so PLEASE DO NOT have those babies this weekend. :wink: 
Best of luck, hoping for a text book kidding with healthy babies... and does of course! :dance:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's on Day 144 today! New piccies pg 3!!*

:ROFL: thats funny laurel!

i hope she has them this weekend, im guessing trips.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*146*

Looking good so far. Got her udder clipped last night. I butchered it. Haha It was so dark in the barn and she just thought this was the worse idea possible. So the combination of having my DH hold a leg, me use a flashlight and clip wasn't working. Got it mostly cleared though. Not to mention she's black so you know it looks butchered even if it was good.

Ligaments still there. No babies today.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 146, no Halloween babies, waiting for weekend...*

I just realized we could have babies on the same day! How fun...especially knowing someone else is suffering with impatience like I am!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 146, no Halloween babies, waiting for weekend...*

Yes we definitely could!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 147.... udder is getting bigger.....*

Barbie's udder is starting to get bigger. She has a fat pitiful look to her. She seems to seek me out more. I think we're getting closer! I do hope its tomorrow!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 147.... udder is getting bigger.....*

Wahoo!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 147.... udder is getting bigger.....*

Udder is bigger and her ligaments have really dropped but aren't quite gone yet. I do hope its tomorrow!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 147.... udder is getting bigger.....*

All major signs she is getting there. Can't wait to see these new babies... Come on Barbie lets see those babies!
If she keeps waiting we will have to think up "Thanksgiving" names. :shrug: LOL
Ashley- Don't you just love the girls that make us wait as the clock ticks closer to day 150... Oh and just wait till it does hit day 150 and beyond, by that time we are going insane with worry & waiting. :coffee2:

Gotta love them though... they just try and keep our lives interesting, keep us on our toes so to speak.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 148*

Barbie was bred one day and that was it. So she's due November 4th. I guess if she kids on election day I could name her political names. As much as I hate politics, there's no way! HA!!!!

So far this morning she looks just like she did last night. Her udder had gotten bigger during the day yesterday but not any bigger by this morning. Ligaments are still low but still there. So we're still waiting.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 148.... still waiting......*

Well, if she does wait til the 4th....it happens to be my DH's B'day....would this mean I could get out of "buying" him a gift? If Barbie goes then, I could just tell him he had "Birthday kids"/ :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 148.... still waiting......*

LOL Liz - you are so bad!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 148.... still waiting......*

Hehe we will try anything won't we. 

Earlier she still looked the same. When oh when will this doe kid????


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 148.... still waiting......*

I am betting she will kid when the moon is high in the sky and you are fast asleep :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 148.... still waiting......*

the waiting .................such torture.....LOL,,,,but we all go through it......


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, ligaments nearly gone.....*

I checked Barbie last night before going to bed. Her ligaments were practically gone. Her udder wasn't any different though. So I listened to her overnight but nothing happened.

This morning I went down and she was about the same with the ligaments. She has gotten a little bigger in the udder. Can't wait to see what she has. She's due tomorrow! Come on girl!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149*

Her ligaments are gone, but she's not the complete mush she will be when she's ready to kid. So we're waiting still.

Here's her udder from 10-31-08...









And here's her udder from this evening...









Please excuse my butcher job shaving her. It was dark, had to use a flashlight to really see even with the barn lights and she was having none of it so it was a dodging target. Haha I'll get her thoroughly clipped for photos after she kids.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

She looks to be getting CLOSE! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

very soon!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

Ashley, I think she's gonna go around midnight, if not sooner :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

yeppers - pretty darn close hope she doesn't make you wait long.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

I'd really like to get some sleep tonight. I'd rather a day kidding. Of course most does have other plans don't they? haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

You have a baby moniter right? Do what I do...go to bed with it by your pillow, as soon as you close your eyes, she'll be ready to pop those kids out! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

Well she isn't acting like its going to be anytime soon. She's been normal all day. She's laying there by the gate (her usual spot) and hasn't moved in quite some time. So I don't think she's quite ready. My gosh though, I've had nearly all my does go early this year from 1 on 144, several on 145, 146 and 147 even a couple on 148. None on 149 and only 1 on her due date. So tomorrow's Barbie's. What's the hold up??? Actually Petite was technically over her due date. She had one doeling too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

doesn't everyone see a pattern here...??.. :shades: ..with these mothers to be....goats.....what I think is happening ......they are all getting on the computers when we are sleeping and hooking up on the goat spot......here they are talking naaa....naaaa's to each other... and telling each other the what....what's .....to hold out as long as you can before we all start kidding around.......this is so we can drive these humans crazy...isn't it fun to see them squirm.....  ..LOL


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

She has a very nice udder, I'm sure you're pleased so far :wink:

Looks like you'd better be thinking on those political names despite your abhorence of the idea - I mean the Presidential elections only come around every four years hehe. I dunno, maybe you can voice your disdain...names like "Impeached" or something.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Day 149, pictures added pg4!!! Getting close!!!*

Politics are way too controversial. So I won't be using that theme. I'll go with the barbie theme I think. Or play off something else.

I think we're getting close!!!!!! Barbie's ligaments were gone this AM and she's been pacing around the pasture instead of eating hay with everyone else. She's not one to miss food and passing up hay is very unusal for Barbie. I've seen her in the barn on the camera looking around, stopping here and looking. She just went back out. She's laid down only a couple times and I'll go sit down and by the time I make back to the window she's relocated. So I think we're getting close!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*



Lets get going Barbie!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

That's great! She does sound restless... come on Barbie give your mom some babies today!!!
She waited until the deadline didn't she, isn't she on day 150 today? 
Well I sure do hope she continues to progress and gives up those babies today. Here's hoping it is a textbook delivery! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

I just put her in her stall to be easier to watch and not kid on a bunch of stumps and branches. LOL Berry did that in 2007. LOL


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

How's she doing? I hope everything goes well. Sending you wishes for :girl: :girl:

Angie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Yah!!! Can't wait to see the kiddos!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

We're contracting. I've seen a few so far. Just not strong enough or close enough together yet to have babies. She'll get there. Just don't know if she's one to progress fast or slow.  Yay!!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Woo Hoo!!!! I will be watching this thread like a hawk all day!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

She's been tearing up her stall pawing like crazy. I think she stands for most of her contractions. I've had a lot do that this year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Here we go. Now if she does have them today are you going to name her/him after the elected new President or Vice President? :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Babies coming very soon! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

That's great!! :leap: Hoping for a healthy delivery with at least one doe!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

She's standing posty-legged for contractions. She only has a few laying down but normally jumps up when they come on strong. At least its daytime!!!

I don't think I'll do the election day theme. Not unless its just something like "Elect Me" or "Political Ploy" or something stupid/funny.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

She's pushing some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

:wahoo: :stars: :dance: :leap: :clap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Wonderful! :stars: 
I was working outside and came in for some lunch and thought I would check on Barbie's progress... and see that she is pushing!!! :wahoo: 
I really need to get back outside to finish my work but now I don't want to. :shrug: 
I would rather sit here and wait for the results but I do have to get back to the chores, but I will be in frequently to check on updates! :shades:

Best of luck!!! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

How exciting. Keep Pushing girl.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

:thumb: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

push........ :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Hope everythings progressing well. Can't wait to see what she has! Come on Barbie, ray: for easy delivery and healthy babes! :girl: :baby: :stars: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Woo Hoo - come on girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie's due today! No ligaments, pacing, babies soon!!!*

Lets go Barbie!!!

Ashely I love those names!! hahah


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Barbie did it!*

Barbie kidded! She had a single doeling almost a replica of herself. She has a large white star and some flecks of white on one side. That's it. Nearly all jet black. The kid was coming sideways so I pushed it back in and got her strait and pulled her out. Not the easiest delivery but it all went very well otherwise. She is definitely retained, after seeing Barbie's udder it only carved it in stone for me.  I like my Stedman kids and she's just another beauty to add to the herd. I have already bounced Barbie and she does have a little placenta hanging out so I think she's done. I'm nearly positive. I'm still watching just in case. I'll get photos later.

I'm wiped out..... haven't had any lunch yet and now I need a shower. I'm so glad it was a girl!!! :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Alright..............and a girl on top of that... :girl: GREAT NEWS ...I am so glad it went well.....

........congraTS...........  :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Congrats!! Can't wait for pictures of the little black beauty!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Congrats!! :stars: She sounds like a little "black beauty".  Good job Barbie and you too Ashley!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Congrats on the little :girl: can't wait to see pics.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Good thing you were there for her. Congratulations. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Thanks everyone! They're both doing great. I can't wait to milk Barbie.  She was easy to get started with the colostrum. :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:

I think I might just name her the preselected name I had for a Barbie doeling. SGM S Mariposa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

your welcome Ashley ...  ...you have a historical baby.................how cool is that....and the doelings momma just made history............. :leap:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Way to go Barbie.








Suellen


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Yay! Congrats Barbie and Mom!

Now go take a shower! J/K, I'm sure you smell like the rest of us-goaty fresh!

Pictures please?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

:clap: go barbie !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Congrats on the little girl Ashley, can't wait to see her!! Now, I hope you get what you want with the next girls!! BTW...I told DH about this new baby sharing his Birthday...he said you can call her "Erica" lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!!!! Results are on the bottom of pg 6.*

Piccies!!!!













































She's so cute and going to be so rotten!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's sooo pretty! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl! Congrats again!! So what are you going to name her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW...She's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love her white lip.....REALLY glad you are keeping her AND you are sooo far away!!! :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats she is adorable as I said in the reply to your email. But Congrats again and I love her white mouth!!! And what a big white poll she has it is just too cute!
Give Barbie a big hug from me it sounds like she did a great job and you too. :hug: 
Love her name BTW.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:gift: arty: :wahoo:

Good thing she didn't have her while I was there or you would be missing a goat! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She is definitely worth the wait. I'm so glad it was a doe too!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's darlings!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable.....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm right pleased but who's not of their own new babies!!!  :leap: :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Ashley, what a doll. I also love the white lips. I thought it was milk at first. :clap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Awwww... she's adorable!! lucky you!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

way too cute of a baby! Can we say got milk?
beth


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She's pretty :]


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

What a sweetie  She looks like she has a mouthfull of teeth and is grinning up at you.
Candy :sun:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh my that is such a cute goatie!! I love the white chinnie chin chin! The white star looks like a little cap!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!!! I never thought about the "got milk" thing but she really does look like she's been slurping milk! Hahaha


----------

